# Funny video to brighten your day



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The late great George Carlin on homelessness and golf.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Carlin was the man. I'm so glad I got to see him twice in concert.

Not quite as profound, but it's rather cute:






It's also available without the "dialogue"!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Carlin was the man. I'm so glad I got to see him twice in concert....


Friends and I saw George Carlin in concert c1968. He was supporting act for Roger "Dang Me" Miller. We only knew him from TV appearances as the Hippy-Dippy Weatherman, and had no idea he would be on stage that night. He wore short slicked back hair then, and a blue suit.

I don't remember anything from the routine, only that it was hilarious. We went backstage, where he was just as funny in a conversation about weed.

View attachment 2938


Last Words:

http://www.georgecarlin.com/home/home.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw him during his last tour (very disturbing material--a lot centered around suicide and death--some funny, some not), and about two years before that. He was a very angry man near the end. Still, he was a genius and the world is worse off without him.


----------

